

Possibly world's most elaborate (good) Pranksters - vijayr
http://www.theyesmen.org/hijinks/vivoleum
These guys pull off some incredible stunts, delivering good messages in the process.  Can't believe they are able to hack into international conferences so easily.
======
vijayr
These guys pull off some incredible stunts, delivering good messages in the
process. Can't believe they are able to hack into international conferences so
easily.

